# /etc/init.d/xdm no funciona

## pelelademadera

Buenas, tengo un problemita luego de un cambio de hardware.

pase de un intel a un ryzen, basicamente recompile el kernel desde un chroot, luego que levante el sistema recompile system luego world.

El sistema funciona perfectamente salvo el servicio xdm

cuando inicio con

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

ni siquiera se genera un Xorg.0.log, basicamente es como si no iniciara xorg-server.

Pero si tengo log en sddm.log.

ahora, si inicio con el comando

```
startx exec=/usr/bin/startplasma-x11
```

 Las x inician perfectamente...

Algun tip?

Muchas gracias

----------

## Stolz

Yo tengo un problema similar y está relacioando con elogin. De momento tengo una solución temporal que tal vez te sirva. En mi caso, si añado elogind al inicio (rc-update add elogind boot) tal y como se recomienda en https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Elogind entonces SDDM no inicia. Obtengo pantalla en negro y en /var/log/sddm.log solo muestra

```

(II) DAEMON: Initializing...

(II) DAEMON: Starting...

(II) DAEMON: Logind interface found

```

En cambio si elimino elogind del inicio (rc-update del elogind boot) entonces SDDM sí inicia aunque los botones de apagar/reiniciar se muestran desactivados. Lo curioso es que a pesar de desactivar elogind éste se inicia automáticamente (comprobado con `pidof elogind-daemon`). También es curioso que si mato elogind y reinicio XDM (killall -9 elogind-daemon;rc-service xdm restart) entonces los botones apagar/reiniciar vuelven a funcionar.

----------

## expobi

Quizá sea una pregunta tonta, pero si iniciáis con comandos ¿para qué necesitáis  sddm?

Yo no lo tengo, inicio como usuario (cuando me pongo bago incluso ya me pide solo la contraseña del usuario que normalmente uso), no inicio xdm ni elogind, las X me funcionan perfectamente y los botones de apagar y reiniciar están presentes.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Yo tengo un problema similar y está relacioando con elogin. De momento tengo una solución temporal que tal vez te sirva. En mi caso, si añado elogind al inicio (rc-update add elogind boot) tal y como se recomienda en https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Elogind entonces SDDM no inicia. Obtengo pantalla en negro y en /var/log/sddm.log solo muestra
> 
> ```
> 
> (II) DAEMON: Initializing...
> ...

 

Bueno, no soy el unico! eso me da chances de que se solucione.

En mi caso da igual de ninguna de las maneras inicia, ni con el servicio, ni sin el servicio elogind iniciado.

lo que estuve probando fue, iniciar llamando en vez de a plasma con login de user, loguearme como root en la tty y llamar al sddm como lo haria el servicio xdm, eso me da pantalla negra, sin cursor ni nada, solo responde del teclado el blocknum mayusc y demas, pero ni el ctrl+alt+f1 me vuelve al tty, asi que hard reset.

Lo que me llama la atencion es que el servicio parece no ejecutar ni siquiera eso

Tengo exactalemente la misma salida en el log de sddm.

consolekit no es una opcion ya que me bloquea teamviewer, si bien no es de vital importancia, lo uso por laburo, ya correr una vm para tirar un temviewer me seria mas que molesto....

 *expobi wrote:*   

> Quizá sea una pregunta tonta, pero si iniciáis con comandos ¿para qué necesitáis  sddm?
> 
> Yo no lo tengo, inicio como usuario (cuando me pongo bago incluso ya me pide solo la contraseña del usuario que normalmente uso), no inicio xdm ni elogind, las X me funcionan perfectamente y los botones de apagar y reiniciar están presentes.

 

Si fuera el unico que usa la pc fenomeno, pero como no soy el unico, explicarle al resto como se usa linux, mas alla de las X, la veo compliada....

----------

## pcmaster

¿Has probado a recompilar XDM?

----------

## quilosaq

@pelelademadera:

consolekit, systemd y elogind son excluyentes. En un sistema solo una de esas uses debería estar definida a nivel global (y las otras desactivadas). Comprueba que no tienes paquetes con uses "mezcladas".

----------

## elover

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Yo tengo un problema similar y está relacioando con elogin. De momento tengo una solución temporal que tal vez te sirva. En mi caso, si añado elogind al inicio (rc-update add elogind boot) tal y como se recomienda en https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Elogind entonces SDDM no inicia. Obtengo pantalla en negro y en /var/log/sddm.log solo muestra
> 
> ```
> 
> (II) DAEMON: Initializing...
> ...

 

Hola, me paso esto que comentáis hace unas semanas creo que tres semana más o menos y lo solucione borrando y añadiendo grupo video

```
╭─ elover  ~  

╰─ rc-update show                                                                                    1 ↵  1323  13:45:01

         avahi-daemon |      default                           

               binfmt | boot                                   

            bluetooth |      default                           

             bootmisc | boot                                   

              cgroups |                                 sysinit

               cronie |      default                           

                cupsd |      default                           

                devfs |                                 sysinit

                dmesg |                                 sysinit

              elogind | boot                                   

                 fsck | boot                                   

             hostname | boot                                   

              hwclock | boot                                   

              keymaps | boot                                   

            killprocs |                        shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                                 sysinit

             libvirtd |      default                           

                local |      default nonetwork                 

           localmount | boot                                   

             loopback | boot                                   

              modules | boot                                   

             mount-ro |                        shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                                   

             netmount |      default                           

     opentmpfiles-dev |                                 sysinit

   opentmpfiles-setup | boot                                   

               procfs | boot                                   

                 root | boot                                   

         save-keymaps | boot                                   

    save-termencoding | boot                                   

            savecache |                        shutdown        

                 swap | boot                                   

               sysctl | boot                                   

                sysfs |                                 sysinit

             sysklogd |      default                           

         termencoding | boot                                   

                 udev |                                 sysinit

         udev-trigger |                                 sysinit

              urandom | boot                                   

               vmware |      default                           

                  xdm |      default                           

```

----------

## pelelademadera

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> @pelelademadera:
> 
> consolekit, systemd y elogind son excluyentes. En un sistema solo una de esas uses debería estar definida a nivel global (y las otras desactivadas). Comprueba que no tienes paquetes con uses "mezcladas".

 

si, solo uso elogind, hace rato que pase por teamviewer de consolekit a elogin, 

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> ¿Has probado a recompilar XDM?

 

si, xdm, xinit, y hacer un emerge -1e xorg-server, pero absolutamente nada cambia la situacion

@Stolz probe tambien, pero nada, exactamente lo mismo

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, me uno al hilo por un problema similar. Hace dos días hice una actualización, entonces xorg-server comenzó a pedir elogind. El error con consolekit era el siguiente:

```
[     8.043] (EE) modeset(0): drmSetMaster failed: Permission denied

[     8.044] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[     8.044] (EE) AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0

[     8.044] (EE) 

[     8.044] (EE) 

```

Traté de conservar consolekit pero no funcionó, además parece que ya no se actualiza. Instalé elogind y ya funciona startx de forma manual, pero no inicia automáticamente. Antes usaba esto en el .bash_profile

```
## Auto startx in tty3

# if [[ -z $DISPLAY ]] && [[ $(tty) = /dev/tty3 ]]; then

#         exec /usr/bin/startx /etc/X11/Sessions/dwm -- :3 vt3 -nolisten tcp -br ;

# fi
```

Ahora debo teclearlo en el tty para iniciar un entorno gráfico con éxito.  El error es:

```
[    71.866] (++) using VT number 7

[    71.866] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[    71.867] (EE) xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open virtual console 7 (Permission denied)

[    71.868] (EE) 

[    71.869] (EE) 
```

Me parece que elogind ha cambiado alguna(s) variables porque claramente trata de usar vt7 cuando señalo que debe usar vt3, Como ya dije si tecleo la instrucción todo va bien, así que de momento he creado un alias para startx y ya.

Quizás alguien sepa donde esta la documentación de las variables que maneja elogind relacionadas con el entorno gráfico y quizás para los que usen xdm se pueda actualizar /etc/X11/startDM.sh

Saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

El problema no es de xdm sino de los manejadores de loguin, ya me ha sucedido hace bastante con sddm y lightdm, el único que se ha mantenido sin problemas es lxdm.

----------

## quilosaq

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> cuando inicio con
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Para teclear esos comandos estarás en una tty. En ese momento ¿tienes una entrada registrada en elogind?

```
loginctl
```

----------

## pelelademadera

bueno, despues de 3 meses sin usar la pc, sync y update, sin siquiera hacer un dispatch-conf y salio andando!

no se cual fue el problema realmente pero quedo andando

muchas gracias

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> bueno, despues de 3 meses sin usar la pc, sync y update, sin siquiera hacer un dispatch-conf y salio andando!
> 
> no se cual fue el problema realmente pero quedo andando
> 
> muchas gracias

 

Necesitaba vacaciones, las computadoras también se cansan. XD

----------

## pelelademadera

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   bueno, despues de 3 meses sin usar la pc, sync y update, sin siquiera hacer un dispatch-conf y salio andando!
> 
> no se cual fue el problema realmente pero quedo andando
> 
> muchas gracias 
> ...

 

estaba estresada parece jajaja

----------

